
Virgin Galactic is unveiling SpaceShipTwo - prohor
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/live-unveiling-spaceship-two-virgin-back-space-game/
======
stuxnet79
Can someone give me a cliffsnotes summary of Virgin Galactic's MO vs say,
SpaceX. What are both companies trying to accomplish?

~~~
avmich
Access to space.

There could be different things to do in space, so offerings differ. SpaceX
offers you the "orbital" space - you can put your payload on orbit and it's
going to sit there for a long time, while doing research, serving
communications, observing Earth - or even leave for another planet altogether.
Virgin Galactic hopes to offer you the "suborbital" space - a short (ten
minutes or so) rides to heights of about 100 km, with some 4 minutes of
weightlessness included - for a lot smaller price than SpaceX.

So, you can have different accesses to space. Space have different places
(and, in case of suborbital flight, speeds) - and the costs to get there are
different.

